# next stop - the symphony



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (Bernard Haitink) Richard Strauss's Alpine Symphony PROMS 2012*

*Bernard Haitink conducts the Vienna Philharmonic in Strauss's An Alpine Symphony
Eine Alpensinfonie - Op. 64, is a tone poem by German composer Richard Strauss in 1915

"......Strauss's Alpine Symphony: a dawn to dusk Alpine ascent. From the spine-chilling opening evoking the hours before dawn and the richness of sunrise, through to the euphoria of the summit and the drama of the mountain tempest, this is Strauss at his most colourful" - Source Wales site (BBC*

youtube comments

*The technical abilities and coordination of the musicians never ceases to amaze me. A real gift.

Happy birthday maestro Bernard Haitink!!! May you live 85 more years!﻿

Incredible. I love this.﻿

Masterpiece!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No 4 F minor Herbert von Karajan Wiener Philarmoniker*

I really enjoyed the colourfullness of this symphony. Not so famous as no 5 and 6 I think, but a very good listen
Surprisingly good sound and picture, (I dont know when this was played)


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Symfoni nr. 7 i E-dur (D 729) - Franz Schubert - Danmarks Radio SymfoniOrkestret - Andrew Manze*

*Symfoni nr. 7 i E-dur (D 729) - Franz Schubert - 
Danmarks Radio SymfoniOrkestret - Andrew Manze
1st mvt. Adagio Allegro..00:00
2nd mvt. Andante..........12:00
3rd mvt. Scherzo. Trio....20:50 
4th mvt. Allegro giusto...27:20*

I like the lightness and melody, but also a touch of sadness in this symphony.
Brilliant performing

youtube comments

*Hooray for Denmark! What a fine orchestra. I can't help but wonder if Schubert's orchestration would have resembled Newbold's realization.﻿

How wonderful!! I am absolutly overwhelmed by this work, especially the second movement (second theme!!), and this wonderful performance. Thank you!!!

excelent audio and video quality. Congratulations !!!! Please don't remove this jewel*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Symfoni no 9 - Antonin Dvorak 1893 - Danmarks Radio Symfoniorkestret - Joshua Weilerstein*

*1. mvt. Adagio 0-1209
2. mvt. Largo 1238
3. mvt. Scherzo: Molto vivace - Poco sostenuto 
4. mvt. Allegro con fuoco
© Danmarks Radio*

I played this symphony to much once, and got tired of it then.
But no it is refreshed in my head and body.
It is a fine symphony, but I think his other symphonies is undesrved to much in the shadow of it.
This is a good performance,beautifully presented

youtube comments
*
I was so moved by the second movement. This performance deserves one million "likes" from me.﻿

I heard this Symphony for the first time at a Gala Concert in Prague, at the Rudolfinum. Now I can't get it out of my mind--I'm definitely adding this to my collection!!!﻿

Absolutely incredible and breathtaking. The first movement's my favorite 

Amazing!! Live music as it always should be. Thanks DRS and Weilerstein!
150%! Not 200% because the poco sustenuto of the scherzo was a little too fast and miss the contrast ﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major (Daniel Harding conducts BBC Proms 2013)*

*Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major 
Conductor: Daniel Harding
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
BBC Proms 2013
Royal Albert Hall London....

Directing the Mahler Chamber Orchestra, with which he has a long association.
All "C majors"*

It is a fun,light,deep, serious,colourfull,varied-exellent symphony! 
Not to often I have listned to it,,,I must doo something with that.

youtube comments

*You know, this guy Harding seems like a really good (technical) conductor. I'm not a musician and if you disagree, tell me. His movements look beautifully "simple."﻿

My favorite interpretation is by Riccardo Muti, but this is very enjoyable.﻿

How much passion we can feel in this rendition. ﻿

What a wonderful Asian oboist.

The first movement really deserves that applause. The whole symphony has been brilliantly executed. Never heard such a magnificent version. Congratulations! *


----------

